# Recommendations for Tokyo in Spring for teenager?



## mille162 (Dec 27, 2017)

A very good friends wife is taking their 18y.o. son from USA to Tokyo for his 18th birthday March/April 2018. Their family is full of chefs and they both love fine dining and exotic cuisine. Both very adventerous

Its his bday present and a special trip for them so dont consider any budget constraints. Theyre already trying to secure the standard Jiros counter reservations but what elsewould you recommend they do over 1-2 weeks? Should be a light mix of culture and tourist activities as well as must eat experiences.

Also, if anyone here will be in Tokyo spring 2018, theyre looking for someone who speaks fluent Japanese to be their local guide. Doesnt need to be professional as she wants a more authentic experience so friends/relatives with free time who want some free meals is ok!


----------



## ynot1985 (Dec 27, 2017)

I just saw you mention jiro,

If you can't get Jiro in Ginza, go to his son's branch in roppongi.. they speak english


----------

